# Dewey: the small town library cat who touched the world



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

has anyone read Dewey yet? i couldn't find a topic about Dewey on here but i may just be being blind, idk.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I read his story quite some time ago. Perhaps in the summer? I thought it was a great book!
(I'm a former branch librarian)
Heidi


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

My grandma got it for me for my birthday, and I just started reading it!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

My Aunt got it for me for Christmas but I haven't started it yet.


----------



## Debbie of SD (Apr 14, 2007)

I asked for and got it for Christmas too. I just finished up a different book, so am hoping to start this one any day now. A friend of mine read it and said that it was a wonderful book. I can't wait to get started!

Spencer, Iowa isn't too far from where I live. Our local news station did a story and interviewed the librarian who took Dewey in. Apparently she has been contacted regarding making a movie out of Dewey's story.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I bought the book after they featured it on Sunday Morning one of my fav TV shows. I grew up in the midwest and had friends who were farmers. so it struck a cord. It esp strikes a cord now with the hard times facing everyone in this country. Its a wonderful story. Youll love it.


----------

